# Homemade Box-Wedge Log Splitter Design



## wireedm (Mar 17, 2017)

Trying out my new homemade box-wedge log splitter design on some white oak. I used my older Northern Tool 22 ton splitter as the base. It's stock except for a Harbor Freight 6.5hp engine.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 17, 2017)

[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Mar 17, 2017)

I like it , the cycle time seems a little slow , if that could be sped up it would be a real producer


----------



## wireedm (Mar 17, 2017)

Trapper_Pete said:


> I like it , the cycle time seems a little slow , if that could be sped up it would be a real producer


Yeah, I agree. I've put a few "normal" size logs through it and it goes much faster. I'm surprised that little 4" cylinder and 6.5hp engine even pushes oak through 6 wedges. lol None of the wedges are starting at the same time, makes a big difference.

Later on I may put a bigger engine and pump on it, but that means I have to stack quicker. lol


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Makes nice size splits. Watched the second video also. Obviously it would be much better on chunking up 18" rounds. 
I've said before, I should have spent the extra money and chosen the TW-7 box wedge over the TW-6. I do not think they offer the 7 any longer. Price probably killed it, as the idea seems sound. It lacked the auto return bar you added, to capture the round and pull it back to the beam.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 17, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Makes nice size splits. Watched the second video also. Obviously it would be much better on chunking up 18" rounds.
> I've said before, I should have spent the extra money and chosen the TW-7 box wedge over the TW-6. I do not think they offer the 7 any longer. Price probably killed it, as the idea seems sound. It lacked the auto return bar you added, to capture the round and pull it back to the beam.



I always thought the commercial box-wedge designs that I've seen made more kindling sized splits than what I wanted. This makes squares up to ~5" if they go through fairly straight. The bigger size helps for longer burns in the wood stove.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Mar 17, 2017)

I think a lot of people buying wood want it kindling size about 2x4 size splits 

while people serious about heating with wood want the biggest piece they can grab one handed so about like a 4x6 maybe 4x8 

problem is it has been such a mild winter I find I am doing more start up fires than long burns so I am using up my smaller spit stuff faster than my larger splits 

it was colder the other night about 20 I loaded the stove full , I about cooked myself out , the wife mentioned it was a little warm and took the blanket off while sitting in the living room about 10 feet from the stove , it was 80 on the thermostat just around the corner from the stove in the dining room probably more like 85 in the living room with the stove.

I could see having a horizontal/vertical splitter to break up the big rounds and deal with the knots and then a horazontal only with a box wedge and a 25 or 30 ton ram and 10 hp engine for faster production.

but I am just getting started in selling some on the side , my son is 13 and asks for money I tell him go split a cord and sell it you can have all the money, so far that hasn't gotten a lot of wood split and none sold but I have hopes.

he splits for me but so far has not gotten up the ambition to split for himself.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice. Box wedges should be standard fare on every splitter. 


Sent from a field


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 17, 2017)

I like it but as stated, cycle time is a bit slow for me. I do appreciate you tossing a big old round of Oak up there though instead of a nice easy piece of Ash. I wish the manufacturers would do that instead of nice straight grain stuff.
How many "designs" did you try? Just curious.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## T. Mainus (Mar 17, 2017)

http://absbiomass.com/products/autosplit

This is the same company that makes the conveyor I just got. Their splitter has a box wedge design.


----------



## Cody (Mar 17, 2017)

Cycle time may be slow but you're getting what, 4 splits each cycle? Not exactly slow in terms of production.



Trapper_Pete said:


> I think a lot of people buying wood want it kindling size about 2x4 size splits
> 
> while people serious about heating with wood want the biggest piece they can grab one handed so about like a 4x6 maybe 4x8
> 
> problem is it has been such a mild winter I find I am doing more start up fires than long burns so I am using up my smaller spit stuff faster than my larger splits



110% agreeance.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 18, 2017)

Cody said:


> Cycle time may be slow but you're getting what, 4 splits each cycle? Not exactly slow in terms of production.
> 
> 110% agreeance.



It depends on the size of the log, of course, but on logs larger than 20" I'll get 6 splits coming out with each stroke. Logs 15"-20" get 4 splits, 10"-15" get 3, and then 2 splits under 10" diameters. Every 5" of log width is a split. I used to stack as I split...the way it is now I can't keep up, even with it being this slow. lol


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 18, 2017)

I'll bet those absbiomass splitters are high-dollar. They look cool though.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 20, 2017)

dave_dj1 said:


> I like it but as stated, cycle time is a bit slow for me. I do appreciate you tossing a big old round of Oak up there though instead of a nice easy piece of Ash. I wish the manufacturers would do that instead of nice straight grain stuff.
> How many "designs" did you try? Just curious.
> Keep up the good work.



It worked the first time, but not as good as I'd have liked. The splits were getting wedged between the outer most verticals because there wasn't enough clearance angle. Side grinder, reposition, and reweld took care of that. lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 20, 2017)

Is the engine wide open? Sounds like it's at idle.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 20, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Is the engine wide open? Sounds like it's at idle.



Great observation, Valley! You're right, t's not far above idle. I don't like running 'em wide-open. I guess that would be another way of helping the speed out. lol It put that pump in low gear a good bit but it never bogged the little engine down.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 20, 2017)

Hard on the pump and engine to do that. (Cooling and oil flow) Governed speed is where it needs to be run at.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 20, 2017)

Run at 3,600 rpm and post another video....
I'm guessing that is the working design speed of the engine and pump.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 21, 2017)

It's supposed to rain all day today, but I'll get another vid up soon running wide open and post it here.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 21, 2017)

Okay, here's an updated video running wide open.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice job!

While it may not look fast, it sure make an nice pile of splits in under 5min!


----------



## tla100 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow that is pretty impressive. Great build! Cycle times not too bad either. I agree run wide open. That is what these engines are designed for. Might burn a gallon or 2 more in a half day, but work 3 times Faster


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 22, 2017)

Is twisty or stringy wood out of the question for your box wedge? Oak splits pretty easy but good job regardless.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 22, 2017)

kyle1! said:


> Is twisty or stringy wood out of the question for your box wedge? Oak splits pretty easy but good job regardless.



This white oak is all I've ran through it so far. Most of the splits have had some pretty pesky knots that it handled very well, beyond my expectations. I honestly didn't think that little 4" cylinder would push it through, but it has.


----------



## Jakers (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm guessing it will struggle on green wet elm or wet cottonwood but white or bur oak is a fairly stringy wood. Great build. Give me ideas....


----------



## wireedm (Mar 23, 2017)

Jakers said:


> I'm guessing it will struggle on green wet elm or wet cottonwood but white or bur oak is a fairly stringy wood. Great build. Give me ideas....



I'm very sure it would struggle on elm or cottonwood. Oak is so prevalent in this area that it's all I've ever used....burns long and is easy to split for the most part.

Glad to give some ideas, I'll be you'll take it to another level. Just post pics!


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 23, 2017)

All that splitter needs is a little bigger cyl and a little more flow, and a way to load those big ass rounds


----------

